# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Fotos im Forum

## Heribert

Ich antworte mal für Harald zu diesem* Beitrag:* 

 - Ob man das von Helmut  genannte FILEminimizer verwendet oder das von Harald genutzte IrfanView,  spielt keine Rolle. Im Web fallen komprimierte Fotos nicht durch  Verpixelung auf, weil die entnommenen Pixel interpoliert (verwischt, durch ähnliche aufgefüllt)  werden, deshalb ist das mit dem bloßen Auge kaum zu erkennen. 

Es gibt  kein Grafikprogramm, welches eine Fotodatei verlustfrei verkleinern kann  ohne die Außenabmessungen zu verändern. Das ist physikalisch nicht  möglich. Dieses, von Harald verwendete, hochauflösende Originalfoto hat die Abmessung von 2592 x 1936 (Bildpunkte) also 5.018.112 Pixel bei einer Dateigröße von 1,708032 Megabyte. Hier noch einmal in dieser Größe und Auflösung:



Die folgenden verkleinerten, gleichen Fotos wurden in ihren Abmessungen auf 1024 x 768 verkleinert. Die erste Darstellung unkomprimiert und die zweite Darstellung um 30% komprimiert.


Die Verkleinerung des Fotos erbrachte bereits eine Dateigrößenreduzierung auf 616 Kilobyte

Das 30%ige Komprimieren dieses Fotos reduziert die Dateigröße auf 131 Kilobyte, ist aber für ein Hardcopy vollkommen ungeeignet, was beim genauen Hinsehen auch im Web ersichtlich wird.


Die optimale Lösung ist, wie von mir schon in *diesem Beitrag* angedeutet, Thumbnails vom Originalfoto zu erstellen und diese wie auch hier, mit dem hochauflösenden Foto zu verlinken.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hvielemi

Wohl nicht nur auf picr.de kann man die Breite der Bilder in Pixeln voreinstellen.
Da überlegt man dann, ob es reiche für die Bildbotschaft, eine ins Layout
passende Breite von 640 oder 800 zu wählen, oder der Betrachter wünsche,
durch Aufziehen Details zu sehen, wie etwa im Falle des Bildes mit den
fröhlichen Fahrdorf-Radfahrern.

Von einem einzigen Sujet aber gleich fünf oder sechs schlechte Bilder 
einzustellen, zudem jedes in maximaler Auflösung, wie neulich
geschehen, ist dann schon fast Rücksichtslosigkeit gegenüber all jenen,
die eine langsame Leitung haben oder mobil auf das Netz zugreifen.
EIN Bild mit geeignet gewähltem Standort und layoutgerechter Auflösung
hätte da gereicht.

Picr.de und wohl auch andere Bilderhoster liefern solche BB- und HTML-Codes 
zum Kopieren und einfügen, ohne dass irgendwelche Vor- oder Nachbearbeitung 
erforderlich wäre:



> *BB-Code für Direktanzeige in Foren*
> [ img]http://up.picr.de/23157717xv.jpeg[/img]
> 
> *BB-Code für Galerie mit verlinkten Thumbnails*
> [ url=http://show.picr.de/23157717xv.jpeg.html][ img]http://thumbs.picr.de/23157717xv.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> *HTML-Code für die Verwendung in Auktionen, Blogs etc*
> < img src='http://up.picr.de/23157717xv.jpeg' border='0' />



Das sieht dann so aus:**

Oder der Daumennagel zum Anklicken:



Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Heribert,

schön, dass du es hierhin verlegt hast.
Auch ein Computerfreak (wie ich)  benötigt manchmal ein Update  :L&auml;cheln: 

In der Tat habe ich mit  16 MBit/s nicht das Beste Internet, zumal wir uns es manchmal mit  3 Personen teilen.
Hinzu kommen noch (ich hatte es vergessen) etliche WLAN Geräte, die im Ruhestand auch Ressourcen ( Speed ) verwenden/ verbrauchen.
Internet-TV, Receiver,  Radiowecker, Küchenradio oder das Radio der Anlage . . . .

Wir haben bereits Glasfaserkabel.
Die Deutsche Glasfaser AG bietet es seit einiger Zeit an.
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich  meinen Provider behalten kann, wegen des * Backbone.


*Zitat:* "_Backbones sind Kernbereiche eines Netzwerks, die kleinere Teilnetze verbinden. In der Regel bestehen die Backbone-Verbindungen im Internet aus Glasfaserkabeln mit hoher Bandbreite, durch die große in Lichtwellen umgewandelte Datenmengen fließen. Der Endkunde ist über seinen Netzbetreiber an das Backbone angeschlossen. "_ *Zitat Ende*

*Nachtrag:*
konrad hat recht.
natürlich hatte ich nicht bedacht, das die teilnehmer ein brilliantes bild zum ausdrucken benötigen.
das könnte man aber per eMail senden . . . 

*Nachtag 2:*
mit diesen bildern habe ich keine aussetzer.
klick, - und die bilder sind da. - kein scrollen und kein warten. 
vielleicht sollte heribert oder konrad die schönen bilder einsetzen?  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
artmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> "Von einem einzigen Sujet aber gleich fünf oder sechs schlechte Bilder
> einzustellen, zudem jedes in maximaler Auflösung, wie neulich
> geschehen, ist dann schon fast Rücksichtslosigkeit gegenüber all jenen,
> die eine langsame Leitung haben oder mobil auf das Netz zugreifen."


 
Lieber Konrad,

ich habe gerade diesen Satz von dir gelesen.

So schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht.
Harald ist mit seinen über  80 Jahren ein Mensch vor dem wir Respekt haben sollten.
Wir haben niemanden im Forum, der die Bilder besser einstellen, interpretieren kann.
Manchmal rege ich mich auch auf, aber ich versuche ein wenig sachlich zu bleiben, was mir nicht immer gelingt.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Auch wenn Harald und ich manchmal anderer Meinung sind. 
*Das Team in Fahrdorf war dennoch super!
*Schade, dass du aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht dabei sein konntest.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hartmut

Soeben hab ich nochmal versucht, den Thread mit den besagten Bildern zu öffnen.
Auch nach mehreren Minuten war mein iPad nicht fähig, das zu tun, wonit auch ein
weiterscrollen im Thema nicht möglich war. Eine längere Pause machte es dann möglich.
Die, ich habs nachgezählt, sieben Fotos haben vom Sujet her nichts, aber auch gar nichts 
mit dem Forentreff in Fahrdorf zu tun. In diesem Zusammenhang einen Namen zu nennen 
war nicht wirklich nötig, denn es geht um eine technische Frage, die im übrigen im Verlauf
der Jahre schon mehrfach angemahnt worden ist.



Weil es hier Off-Topic thematisiert worden ist, antworte ich:
Vor Dem Autor obigen von mir nachbearbeiteten Bildes hab ich hohen Respekt. 
Seine Fähigkeit, stets den richtigen Link zu finden, sei dies im Internet oder 
zwischenmenschlich, hat mir schon mehr als einmal geholfen.
Dass mancher Link auch mal nicht so gut passt, ist dabei nebensächlich.

Konrad

----------

